# Microgynon - Insane bloating?!



## rainbows_x

I think Microgynon may be the reason for the massive bloating/fluid retention I have atm.
I look like I am pregnant again :growlmad:

Does anyone have the same problem?

I am thinknig of going on Celeste, would try Cerezette again but I became pregnant on that before.


----------



## annawrigley

You know, ive noticed that too. Thought I was just getting fat :haha: I couldnt understand why i was bloating cos its not like i eat a lot, maybe it is the pill :shrug: I dont wanna switch though im scaared, stick with what i know :haha: xx


----------



## Rhio92

I bloated like mad when I was on it :shrug:


----------



## rainbows_x

annawrigley said:


> You know, ive noticed that too. Thought I was just getting fat :haha: I couldnt understand why i was bloating cos its not like i eat a lot, maybe it is the pill :shrug: I dont wanna switch though im scaared, stick with what i know :haha: xx

I'm hoping it's just the pill and I'm not just fat or pregnant!
I dunno, because Microgynon has made me period loads lighter & literally lasts 2 days now, but I don't want to look bloated forever.

I looked online and there was quite a few people with the same problem. I might talk to my doctor and see what he says about switching. x


----------



## rainbows_x

Rhio92 said:


> I bloated like mad when I was on it :shrug:

Hmm, seems like a common thing then!
Are you on birth control now? x


----------



## _laura

Wouldn't suggest cilest. I got pregnant on it and my mate had chronic migraines on it.


----------



## rainbows_x

Hmm, not sure then.
Don't want the implant, coil or depo!


----------



## lucy_x

i never bloated :shrug: i loved the bloody thing, my periods were like a day long and like a teaspoon (tmi :haha:)
How about a nuva ring (works same way as mycrogynon, but you put on your cervix i think, ofcourse could have same bloating effect) or contraceptive patch?


----------



## leoniebabey

i never got bloated on it, i did however put on weigh so i'd say thats worse tbh

im on the depo and get VERY BADLY bloated, say if i ate a biscuit id get soo bloated!


----------

